

NASA Uses Sanskrit To Program Artificial Intelligence - eksith
http://psychedelicjunction.com/2013/01/09/nasa-sanskrit-program-artificial-intelligence/

======
spc476
I think someone has read _Snowcrash_ one too many times. I can't find anything
about this at NASA. Also, I think this might be a long standing urban legend,
as I found evidence that NASA was supposed to do this as far back as 1986
([http://sanskritdocuments.org/news/subnews/NASASanskrit.txt](http://sanskritdocuments.org/news/subnews/NASASanskrit.txt)).

Edit: add reference to 1986 reference.

------
dysoco
What's this supposed to be?

You mean NASA is using this "Sanskrit language" to program AI? In which way?
As a programming language? How does this even work as such?

